# Vertically driling jig



## devonwoody (26 Oct 2014)

Seeing the Rutland spam this morning re their vertical drilling jig gadget, I thought I could make one of those.

two identical strips of strap flat steel sealed into position with masking tape and drill your series of diameters.

Separate and fix to a flat length of batten the steel drilled pieces top and bottom, cost under one pound.


----------



## DiscoStu (26 Oct 2014)

I saw that two and thought you could actually make one in wood if you had a pilar drill. Admittedly it won't last forever but for the sake of drilling some holes in some off it's occasionally it would be fine.


----------



## RogerP (26 Oct 2014)

Those things are also useful for hand-tapping a thread. Providing the tap closely fits through one of the holes it will start the tap perfectly at 90 degrees.


----------



## andys wood shed (26 Oct 2014)

If you can't drill vertical...........

Give up.........


----------



## woodpig (26 Oct 2014)

I was going to make one myself but in the end I bought one of these. Amazon now sell them.

http://www.biggatortools.com


----------



## Eric The Viking (31 Oct 2014)

RogerP":1k8ilwgv said:


> Those things are also useful for hand-tapping a thread. Providing the tap closely fits through one of the holes it will start the tap perfectly at 90 degrees.



I usually do that on the pillar drill: take a drive belt right off, and hang a weight on the handle to counteract the quill spring. Turn the chuck by hand. Advantage: I can see what's happening.


----------

